# Place vinnumber 1600-02 convertible



## Classicboytoys (Jul 17, 2015)

Can somebody help me to find the place where a bmw 1600-02 convertible has his vinnumber ?

With some pictures if possible ?

Thanks to you all !
Lee


----------



## m42_bythebay (Sep 8, 2015)

*vin number*

usually on the top of the steering column. also, under the hood on the stamp


----------

